# Craigtoun hospital, Fife, April 10 (update)



## spacepunk (Apr 3, 2010)

Took a meander over to Craigtoun Hospital to see how the development was going. Last time I visited it was all fenced of with lorries and building equipment all over the place, so 'twas a pleasant surprise to find they had all gone and I managed to have a look around, but not inside (ducks arse).






Looking over The Dukes course on the drive up to the hospital​




All boarded up now​




How the side used to look.​




And now.​




Side detail.​




All that remain of the pillars​




Found this old archway I hadn't noticed before.​




From a distance​




Round the back​




They've taken away the old fire escape (boo hiss!)​


----------



## Fra-zzr (Apr 3, 2010)

Ah yea, i was there a few weeks back when some men were changing the locks on that last door, got some funny looks so shuffled off. Looks like its being pretty well looked after, wonder if there is a renovation on the horizon?


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 3, 2010)

I think plans are afoot for a hotel. There was steam coming out of the steel pipe on the last photo so maybe somebodies home??


----------



## foz101 (Apr 3, 2010)

The heating will probably still be on, as it always was, to keep the inside good hence the steam from the boiler room bits at the back. 

It's been in the pipeline for years for it to be turned into some sort of luxury hotel/spa as it is owned by the Old Course. I think they've made a big effort to make it secure and brush and polish the external features, then when more money comes along (and maybe some planning alterations?) they'll do the inside.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 3, 2010)

Interesting to see it now, cheers SP. 

AFAIK, it's still on track to be used by the Duke's Course as an adjunct to their golf clubhouse. Looks like they've been pretty thorough with boarding and ADT boxes…


----------



## zimbob (Apr 4, 2010)

Good to see an update on this....

It actually looks like they're doing a decent job


----------

